# Controlar un transformador con un triac. Carga fuertemente inductiva



## pepechip (Ago 7, 2008)

Hola
Estoy controlando el encendido de una lampara alogena de 12v y 50W, cortandole la alimentacion al transformador que alimenta a esta mediante un rele.

Por cuestion de espacio y tambien por reducir costes estaba pensado en controlar este transformador mediante un triac, pero siempre se ha dicho que los triac no se empleen en cargas inductivas.

En este caso solo se consume 50W, y es posible que el circuito lo entrege funcionando correctamente, pero no me gustaria que al poco tiempo se le estropee el circuito circuito a mi cliente.

Asi que tengo la duda de continuar con el rele o bien no hacer caso de las recomendaciones y utilizar un triac con una carga fuertemente inductiva.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 7, 2008)

pero con el triac controlaras el angulo de conduccion. ¿que tal llevara el rele tantos encendidos y apagados y tan rapidos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2008)

No tendrás problemas, recuerda agregar una red de snubber a tu triac.

Si eventualmente el triac no "cortara" satisfactoriamente, agrega también un capacitor de compensación en paralelo con el transformador de tu lampara.
De esta forma el triac verá una carga mas parecida a una resistencia y tu medidor de consumo domiciliario vera una carga reactiva menor, tu bolsillo también se beneficiaría


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 7, 2008)

El problema de la carga muy inductiva es que al haber defasaje de casi 90° entre tension y corriente, cuando el triac se apaga, como la tension de linea es maxima, crece bruscamente la tension en los terminales del triac y se dispara de nuevo (por dv/dt).
Esto se soluciona eligiendo un triac con dv/dt alta y agregandole un snubber.

Pero en tu caso no vas a tener mayores problemas porque tu carga *seria fuertemente inductiva si el transformador estuviera en vacio*. 
Como siempre va a estar la lampara conectada al secundario la componente inductiva que te va a aparecer es la debida al campo de dispersion del transformador, que es bastante bajo.

Con un snubber sencillo (RC) no tendrias que tener problemas.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias, me habeis resuelto las dudas.

P.D. El que se averguenza por preguntar sera un necio toda la vida, mientras el que pregunta solo lo sera mientras se resuelva su duda.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 9, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> P.D. El que se averguenza por preguntar sera un necio toda la vida, mientras el que pregunta solo lo sera mientras se resuelva su duda.


Creo que eso no es correcto. El que pregunta nunca llega a ser necio, Tan solo aprende.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 9, 2008)

Pregunta al margen.

Para cargas mas inductivas, como un motor por ejemplo, los dimmers a triac y esas cosas no son recomendables, del modo que lo comentaba Eduardo, verdad?
En esos casos hay algun artilugio (no variador de frecuencia) que se use?

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 9, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Para cargas mas inductivas, como un motor por ejemplo, los dimmers a triac y esas cosas no son recomendables, del modo que lo comentaba Eduardo, verdad?
> En esos casos hay algun artilugio (no variador de frecuencia) que se use?


Un dimmer es tentador por lo sencillo y barato. Con un snubber apropiado podes usarlo en motores CC (pasando por un puente de diodos) y hasta en motores AC monofasicos (un ventilador de techo).  La regulacion? ejem... no es buena, pero no se le puede pedir tanto.

Al snubber no podes calcularlo porque normalmente se desconocen los parametros del motor, lo mas sencillo es prueba y error. Y si no hay caso con valores 'razonables' o te buscas un triac con mayor dv/dt o va a ser mas comodo descartarlo.

Respecto a la regulacion, es bastante sensible a las variaciones de carga. Pero para mejorar eso hay que realimentar y cambiar el circuito de disparo, etc. Lo que sale de ahi, el unico parecido con el dimmer es el triac.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 9, 2008)

Para cargas con gran poder inductivo es recomedable el uso de del tiristor (dos) ya que se consigue mayor dv/dt.


----------

